# Saturday 9th June - Shorny



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Intend to head out Saturday morning (weather permitting) down at Shorncliffe to chase the bream and lizards. Probably hit Cabbage Tree Crk and maybe Nundah Crk for a few hours.

Other yakkers welcome.

Will launch from the boat ramp on the western side of the Sandgate Yacht Club (opposite the mouth of Nundah Crk).

Low tide is around 10:30am. So expect to hit the water around 9am and fish either side of the low tide.

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Unless the westerly winds drop tomorrow morning - unlikely that I'll head out. So it will be a wait and see deal. Will see what things are like at 7am tomorrow morning and make the call from there.

Cheers,

Pete


----------

